# 2014 Cruze Mod



## rich1722 (Jun 25, 2016)

I added an after market rear spoiler from Sportwing to my 2014 Cruze. The color matched perfectly and it was easy to install. I think it adds a lot to the looks of the car.


----------



## meatball (May 29, 2016)

wow i really like that. I have the same color so that gives me a great reference on how it will look. I think im going to do this soon.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I do like that a lot, but it seems like it needs to be back a little farther for me.

Cool!


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

That looks great!! Please more photos!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## rich1722 (Jun 25, 2016)

The spoiler is flush with the back of the trunk, personal preference. It could be mounted further back if you wanted.


----------



## rich1722 (Jun 25, 2016)

Here's another photo:


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I do really miss my little spoiler on my old Cobalt. The little tiny bit of flat attached plastic they call a spoiler on the Cruze is laughable. I think that looks very nice!


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

nice work :goodjob:


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

That looks really awesome! I wish that my car had that instead of the RS lip spoiler.


----------

